# Rating system is statistically flawed



## andyblu (Jan 31, 2015)

I got an @#$%^ that rated me a 1 for telling her that her kids could not eat in the car. My rating dropped from 4.95 to 4.85. The rating system gives too much power to 1 person. With the acceptable window being so narrow (4.7-5.0) a outlying rating of 1 (if it is an anomaly) unfairly pulls the rating down. Uber should drop the highest (one of the 5 star ratings) and the lowest ratings of each week.

For 100 rated calls, with an average rating of 4.95, a rating of 1 star will effect your average *80 TIMES*
more than a 5 star rating (- .04 vs. +.0005) WAY TO MUCH POWER FOR 1 PASSENGER!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

we all agree with you

but Uber is tuck on stupid, it wont change
and im not kissing pax ass to maintain 5.0 status


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Uber will not change the rating system unless the passengers complain about it.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber loves keeping the drivers nervous for free.

Pax get away with murder cuz we worry about stars!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

andyblu said:


> I got an @#$%^ that rated me a 1 for telling her that her kids could not eat in the car. My rating dropped from 4.95 to 4.85. The rating system gives too much power to 1 person. With the acceptable window being so narrow (4.7-5.0) a outlying rating of 1 (if it is an anomaly) unfairly pulls the rating down. Uber should drop the highest (one of the 5 star ratings) and the lowest ratings of each week.
> 
> For 100 rated calls, with an average rating of 4.95, a rating of 1 star will effect your average *80 TIMES*
> more than a 5 star rating (- .04 vs. +.0005) WAY TO MUCH POWER FOR 1 PASSENGER!


I don't deny that a negative rating has a hugely overrated effect on your rating, but the system averages your last 500 rated rides. So, the 1 or 5 star ride could displace another 1 or 5 star rating and have no effect as well, if you had 500 rides already. One of the major problems is that people who have no problem with your service and don't rate you don't help you. This gives an overweighted effect to those who do rate you poorly since there are less 5 star ratings to dilute the 1 star bombs thrown at you. Also, since Uber doesn't block users from being matched with you again based on ratings, they can tear you up over and over again. At least on Lyft, if you get a 3 or less rating either way, you don't have to put up with that rider again.


----------



## 617Pete (May 16, 2015)

Only one problem w 500 rides ratings system...makes it hard for new people to stay with the program when your ratings get hit and you don't have 500 rides yet. Fk ubers rating system. It's designed so that you possibly fail and the number of people that keep joining keep the flow of drivers doing this "um job". How is it that we get hit w being dropped from uber and yet a pax can ride with 1 star ratings. This is bs!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

FYI, your overall rating is over 500 rides, however, that's only for YOUR personal pleasure. 

Uber deactivates you based off the average of your last 100 rides. 

Ask me how I know......


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I feel like luck has too much part to play with the ratings system. You have to rely on luck to avoid getting a messy/rude passengers who will ding you for anything they see fit.

I think the whole system needs to change. Not so bad drivers can get away with giving poor quality service, but to balance the fairness between passengers and drivers.


----------



## 617Pete (May 16, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> I feel like luck has too much part to play with the ratings system. You have to rely on luck to avoid getting a messy/rude passengers who will ding you for anything they see fit.
> 
> I think the whole system needs to change. Not so bad drivers can get away with giving poor quality service, but to balance the fairness between passengers and drivers.


They should get rid of ratings Or let us see comments/reasons off specific riders and let us edit our ratings as we see fit. I pretty much give out 5's because let's face it, it's not hard to be a passenger. Now if they did something extreme that affects the driver or safety than that's different. Let's let the obvious be obvious. If we didn't have a driver rating system, a person would put in a complaint if a driver was an issue as with any work place. Too many complaints and let them get warnings. If they don't belong as an uber driver it will surface on its own. Not by some stupid ass rating system. Smh


----------

